# R4DS + M3DS-S Loader 1.12 finally released!



## shaunj66 (Nov 21, 2007)

*R4DS + M3DS-S Loader 1.12 finally released!*
Don't get too excited






The R4 Team have today released the long-awaited version 1.12 firmware for their slot-1 R4DS flash cart. Unfortunately, for now, the long wait has not been worthwhile as the only fix is the problem launching 'Worms Open Warfare 2'. No other changes are included (at least that are mentioned in the change-log).

Download the English update from our local mirror below.

*Update:* As could be expected, the M3 Team have released their version of the loader for their M3 DS Simply - now version 1.08. Download below. Thanks to jimmy_logic for the news.



			
				R4 Team - v1.12 said:
			
		

> Language: English
> Updated Date:2007-11-21 14:00:01
> Version: 1.12
> Instructions: R4 v1.12 kernel
> 1?Fixed compatibility for 1368/etc.






Download R4 DS v1.12



Download M3 DS Simply v1.08



Source / Home page


----------



## JPH (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, what a dissapointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You gotta be kidding me...all this time waiting - and this.

R4 DS fails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I'm going to have to get a CycloDS...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2007)

What else was there to fix?

Edit: The PBR linky crap. I forgot about it because I don't care about it.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 21, 2007)

What would you thinking, that they will ad sdhc support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is not possible with that hardware.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice to see now a 100% compatibility.
And for anyone who wants sdhc go for cyclo ds or wait for a new r4 that will support sdhc.
2gb for the r4 are quite a lot for games.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 21, 2007)

my cyclo DS awaits!


----------



## Switchy (Nov 21, 2007)

Good that they made a fix, but really, couldn't they have done that ages ago?
Not that I'll be updating my firmware, Worms works just fine and I don't play it anyway lol.


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's an updated nfo.dat for the Firmware patcher.  I'm sure you M3DSS folks who just can't wait will enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Edit*

Btw, it seems it isn't just worms that is fixed.  Games that needed the ARM7 fix now work fine (tried with Ben 10).


----------



## 4saken (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL hilarious. Your firmware has arrived!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Nov 21, 2007)

ZOMG complete failure...


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 21, 2007)

What the fuck ? :s


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Nov 21, 2007)

i think im gonna have to sell my r4...








time for cyclo!


----------



## Kellicros (Nov 21, 2007)

it is so funny, my RSS feed got me extremely excited then when I cam in and read the post, i feel so pawned. LMAO.
I would grab it nevertheless, but I lost my microsd reader yesterday, oh well.


----------



## Dingler (Nov 21, 2007)

LAAAAME!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!


Quoted for truth.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone selling - killing his/hers r4 i am buying


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 21, 2007)

Whoever says they are selling their R4's for the Cyclo DS is suffering from some serious overzealous retardation.

Other than SDHC, what other possible advantages does the Cyclo have on the R4/M3? 0_o


----------



## felix123 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks iq_132 for your tool.

The Chinese changelog actually reads "fixed saving problem for 1368 _etc._"


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't see why anyone would be surprised/disappointed with this.


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Whoever says they are selling their R4's for the Cyclo DS is suffering from some serious overzealous retardation.
> 
> Other than SDHC, what other possible advantages does the Cyclo have on the R4/M3? 0_o
> 
> ...


Ah, good, good.


----------



## DoS (Nov 21, 2007)

They freaking updated it! They are showing support, and I don't care if it's a little update. With all the news of the other fixes, I bet they were having trouble completing the new firmware in good time, and released this one with the Worms fix to let us know they are there for us. I am very pleased with the update, even if it's minimal. Be happy


----------



## Hellios (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!


I'm going to sell it because infinite number of 2gb cards are just not enough to hold 128mb roms. I seriously cannot live if I don't drag around at least 47 different games with me.


----------



## Gibbon (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!



Yeah, and Windows is a wonderful OS because of the multiple lines in the multiple changelogs of the multiple patches every months !

R4DS simply rocks.

And @Hellios : I don't understand your statement about the size. R4DS is a loader, change your MicroSD, or get another one.


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe there working on a big update? mwhaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I can play Worms 2 with out patching


----------



## kreatosoupa (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!








 Ain't that the truth brotha! SDHC cards cost a lot of $$$ and you wouldn't be playing _every_ game you put on them anyway... What's with all the ROM greed all of a sudden...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, keep selling the best and cheapest flashcart in the market...


----------



## E-Vix (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL. Actually I'm quite glad that they only fixed some minor things. The top screen of my DS broke while I was trying to replace the housing (lot of scratces and a broken hinge), and I'm waiting for the spares to arrive. Would have been killing for me if there were some nice new features that I would really like to try (like SDHC support, ingame menu, etc)

My best guess is that they only released this update to show that they are still supporting the R4DS, and that in a month or so they will release a new firmware with the extra features. If they wouldn't have fixed Worms, then even more people would probably have been angry with them for 'lack of support for known problems that other carts have solved ages ago'. 
Remember that they promised some new stuff in the next release? I guess they just need more time to implement and test them.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 21, 2007)

arrogant fanboys...


----------



## tjas (Nov 21, 2007)

Why would you want to have support for a 4 gb+ memory card? You can play 1 game a the time.....


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever says they are selling their R4's for the Cyclo DS is suffering from some serious overzealous retardation.
> ...



Better cheat editor (pc software)
The in game menu you can pop-up within any game
You don't have to guess if you turned off ot on the cheats
Auto RAM/Rumble patching of apps/games that need it

BUT

In the end, what matters is if it runs the things you want it to run, R4 fits perfect the need for that.
It's just a matter of taste and what you want to do with it what card is the better one in the users eyes


----------



## hyperz69 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am not selling my R4... I still like it tons *except it's broken broken spring*

Though I am let down. They never promised me anything but that was a stupid long wait to have an ARM7 Fix. This should have been done when the game was closer to new. Shame on them. Thats just lazy support.

If it never had SDHC support I would understand... I think it MAY still come... I give it a 50 / 50 shot. I can understand people going CYLODS TIME LOL! The company there at least has show hey will support issues as they come up in a timely fashion. I miss the days when the R4 did this. I digress...

\In the future they should be quicker to provide fixes and not have everyone holding their breath for something huge. Give me small fixes as needed.


----------



## Jei (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, all the wait and they release a fix for games I'm probably never gonna play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does it at least include a new cheat.dat with more codes?


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 21, 2007)

The M3DSS 1.08 software is out now.
http://www.handheldsources.com/M3DS/Download_M3DSS.html


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

Now that is just not fucking funny. Ugh i hate you R4 Team.

it isn't worth a Download.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't think I can be bothered to update just for 100% compatibility.  But I'm not getting rid of my R4.  It does everything I want.


----------



## captainobvio (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed. But in the end i wasn't expecting much and wouldn't use any of the other features people have mentioned might have been in the works. 

Wii connectivity? I don't own a Wii and don't plan too. 

SDHC support? I don't plan to get one of those cards for quite some time. (if i ever do)

Only thing that counts in my eyes is the 100% compatibility and they just restored it (or at least i assume so, I'm not going to check every game to make sure). 

All in all, I'm still glad i bought an r4. But all this "lol my card is better" crap, is unwanted and unneeded. You want to praise your card, thats great. But don't go into an r4 thread and start trolling.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 21, 2007)

JPH said:


> Wow, what a dissapointment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-So how does it fails? :Take a moment in think about stuff your!! the one that is downloading the game.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you want the update to be about? Virtual Drag in Drop? LOL



jaymz52 said:


> ZOMG complete failure...


-wow Complete Failure?? Ouch that is sad . check this out..


GBA_Temper said:


> cubin' said:
> 
> 
> > We've had heaps of updates for our R4's. For the price it's been excellent..I can play all the games I want and we got cheat support added.
> ...






DoS said:


> They freaking updated it! They are showing support, and I don't care if it's a little update. With all the news of the other fixes, I bet they were having trouble completing the new firmware in good time, and released this one with the Worms fix to let us know they are there for us. I am very pleased with the update, even if it's minimal. Be happy


-Wow thanks. And this is coming from a new comer..



metroid_phobia said:


> Now that is just not fucking funny. Ugh i hate you R4 Team.
> 
> it isn't worth a Download.


Oh my... Wow you guys really are hating the R4 Team. Now just think about it for a moment.....The better nintendo get on piracy you guys will be lucky if there is 1 rom site left open...hahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









adgloride said:


> Don't think I can be bothered to update just for 100% compatibility.Â But I'm not getting rid of my R4.Â It does everything I want.


Nice ..Same here man


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2007)

Fucking hell, do people want their R4 to suck their dick or something?  It's quite difficult to have a huge changelog when there's only one game that doesn't work with the previous firmware!


----------



## hyperz69 (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Fucking hell, do people want their R4 to suck their dick or something?  It's quite difficult to have a huge changelog when there's only one game that doesn't work with the previous firmware!



That would be one hell of a feature... though likely people would still complain about lack of SDHC support.

"LOL R4 with new Firmware sucks your cock! What more could you want! Oh yeah SHDC and Wii Support"
"Who Needs dick sucking when you have a perfectly good hand and 4chan"
"NO SDHC Support, no Wii Support, I am getting a CycloDS. Blow me R4 team... oh n/m"


----------



## Noobix (Nov 21, 2007)

Well better late than never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally I can play Worms, Ben 10 etc on my R4!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been checking for this update every day since the Arm7 issue first appeared, and it's been a long wait.  (Yeah I know it was "easy" to patch the broken roms...but it's the principal. )

100% compatability is the most important thing.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want anything else (eg SDHC) just get another cart.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overdue but R4 still rocks!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - Haven't got a Wii yet, no intention to get SDHC cards for a while, and I got a girlfriend so don't even need the R4 to give me a blowjob.  (Although having that option would sure be nice!)


----------



## Mloteq (Nov 21, 2007)

So Worms was the only game that wouldn't work? I thought there were more of them. If it is so it's not that bad. Honestly I was getting worried they completely stopped supporting the cart.


----------



## Regiiko (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(hyperz69 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking hell, do people want their R4 to suck their dick or something?Â It's quite difficult to have a huge changelog when there's only one game that doesn't work with the previous firmware!
> ...



That made me laugh really hard in real life xD

So all is changed is support for 1 game that I don't play?

I'll update at 1.13 then, no need to get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





R4


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Regiiko @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> That made me laugh really hard in real life xD
> 
> So all is changed is support for 1 game that I don't play?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZPE (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmm...it's still an update. Arm7 fixes are good because more and more games will start having them I think. Anyways, nice to see it get "updated".


----------



## kedest (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't understand what you're all complaining about.
At least they're still supporting their card. So there is no SDHC, but so what? Do you really need that much storage space?


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kedest @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> I don't understand what you're all complaining about.
> At least they're still supporting their card. *So there is no SDHC, but so what? Do you really need that much storage space?*



Yeah thats the type of people you call Ultimate Piracy Killers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...I don't understand why would people want about 0-50 Games on their ds...Legit People! Why  don't you just but some DS Games?


----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 21, 2007)

Kinda disappointing. Not that I was expecting SDHC support, I was just hoping they would update the GUI since it sucks. I figured they were dragging ass for a damn good reason, seems I was wrong.


----------



## ZPE (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kedest @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> I don't understand what you're all complaining about.
> At least they're still supporting their card. So there is no SDHC, but so what? Do you really need that much storage space?



Thing is, if the hardware never supported high storage capacity in the first place, how can they magically make it do so? Post new R4s to everyone's address?

EDIT: Yeah, a GUI update wouldn't be too much to ask. Still it was the cheapest flashcard on the market when I brought it so I can't complain. What you pay for is what you get I suppose.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 21, 2007)

Huh....I at least expected them to add the Wii Connectivity.

Still, they fixed the ARM issues anyway making the card perfect for noob pirates again, LOL.


----------



## MaHe (Nov 21, 2007)

It's too late. I already sold my R4, and CycloDS is on the way.
Not because I'd had a grudge against R4 Team, but simply because CycloDS seems to offer more and is updated more frequently.


----------



## cory1492 (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> ... and is updated more frequently.


I have to say it... for how long? I for one haven't seen evidence of frequent updates going by their older products.

It's funny to read the posts from previous to today along the lines of "if they can't get the big things fixed the least they could do is supply the arm7 fix and release that now" to some in this thread saying things like "we waited all this time for _this_"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't have it both ways.


----------



## funem (Nov 21, 2007)

Well to be totally honest it was a disappointment that there was no SDHC support but then again even without this feature this is one of the best cards on the market. I for one carry two micro SD cards around with me and its no big deal really, would have been nice to only have to use the one, but then again its not going to break my back. The most disappointing thing though is the amount of changes that were made given the length of time taken to release a patch. My money is on them either trying to make it SDHC compatible and failing, then just releasing what they had or internal issues within their company and just releasing a patch to bide time.... 

I am still worried however that the support from the R4 side is non existent, there forums went down ages ago and they still haven't been relocated, at one point I was beginning to think that the lack of forums combined with the lack of updates for quite a while was a sign that the company was having issues, when the SDHC support was announced and ultimately didn't appear it would from a cold observation point seem that they were just holding out to sell as many more cards as they could before revealing the inevitable.

Something is on the horizon, as in an announcement from the R4 company owners, either there is a new card on the horizon or they are having finatial issues......

One would expect the makers of the M3 would have some insight into all of this as they are connected via the same hardware / software..

Time will tell I guess

Still, better than no release at all I say...


----------



## jelbo (Nov 21, 2007)

A bit disappointing since a lot of cooul stuff could be built in the loader. It does what it's made for perfectly though, so I'm happy


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been waiting forever...and this is the long awaited update? What an upset..


----------



## Mike234 (Nov 21, 2007)

M3DS Real -> rip R4DS and M3DSS!


----------



## azotyp (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(GBA_Temper @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kedest @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand what you're all complaining about.
> ...




You know, some people use sdhc for non pirate things like storing couple of gigs of legal mp3


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 21, 2007)

Well that was a big let down. Meh, only complaint I have is why the heck did it take that long, and all they did was just fix one thing. I would complain about no PBR gap, but I have a actual PKMN game so I could care less.


----------



## striding (Nov 21, 2007)

So I guess there wouldn't be any point of me installin the new firmware, cus I did the arm7 fix for this rom ages ago.... 

Nothin New here. Blah


----------



## iritegood (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Mike234 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> M3DS Real -> rip R4DS and M3DSS!
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> ...



Go buy a MP3 player - cheaper if you compare the sizes, and better sound quality (usually) I don't mean buy an iPod either, because those things are major ripoffs, (even though they're sexy) there's a lot of great mp3 players for the price.

About selling my M3DSS: In my mind, I don't see a reason too. I'm not trying to argue that the R4 is better than the CycloDS (because it's not) but is it worth it to spend more money on a more expensive cart and a more expensive microSD just so I can have more games (which I probably won't even to be able to play all of them) and a couple of features that I won't use (better cheat support? "Hey look! Aren't you impressed by how well I can cheat?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## azotyp (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mike234 @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > M3DS Real -> rip R4DS and M3DSS!
> ...



But i like to play nds games, and mp3 quality is satisfacting for my (better then some mp3 players like muvo txfm for example (i had one so i know). 

as for the games that i passed there are couple of them

- Phoenix Wright - Ace Atrottery (oprócz bonusowego rozdzia?u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,
- Castlevania - Dawn of Sorrow,
- Full Metall Alchemist - Dual Sympathy,
- Brothers in Arms DS,
- Time Ace,
- Castlevania - Aria of Sorrow (GBA)
-Bleach - Blade of Fate 
- Worms Opena Warfare (ca?y tryb kampanii single playerowej)
- Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (IMO najlepsza gra na dsa (oprócz castlevanii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Rayman Raving Rabbids 2
- Project Rub
- Project Rub 2

But im gonna buy acekard rpg , because i will finally have place for mp3 and games (when i will buy sdhc card).
Althought i only have about 700 MB of favourite mp3's , but having something with sdhc and not having sdhc card is just sin


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 21, 2007)

antifan and fanboy wars keeps going....
get what your pocket likes


----------



## DoS (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't know if this has been noticed, but Soft reset does not work on Worms.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> antifan and fanboy wars keeps going....
> get what your pocket likes


----------



## BuDaH (Nov 21, 2007)

Kinda nice that the support still flowing, if it didn't affect you think about the others who may like the game and stuff.

I'm waiting patiently for the interaction with the Wii to be 100% Working


----------



## iritegood (Nov 21, 2007)

azotyp said:


> iritegood said:
> 
> 
> > Mike234 said:
> ...



I'm not saying that I can't finish many games, it's just I don't play 40 games at a time. I mean, my old 1G microSD is still enough to hold most of the games I play at a time.

BTW - umm.... I don't speak polish


----------



## [Jez] (Nov 21, 2007)

in the five pages i just read two of them are full of whining and moaning... that the R4 team released an update to fix games... the horror, how dare they...

I wish I had so little cares to become so emo about things you didn't need when you bought the thing but now cant seem to do without


----------



## SnickS (Nov 21, 2007)

First I was like: Yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then I was like: LOL


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 21, 2007)

To be honest.. at least the team's alive. You guys are so fucking spoiled it's unreal.


----------



## striderx (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE([Jez said:
			
		

> @ Nov 21 2007, 08:38 AM)]in the five pages i just read two of them are full of whining and moaning... that the R4 team released an update to fix games... the horror, how dare they...
> 
> I wish I had so little cares to become so emo about things you didn't need when you bought the thing but now cant seem to do without



What he said....

BTW, has anyone _*tried *_using Wii Connectivity in Pokemon Battle Revolution to see whether it works or not?

Might be a stealth fix ya know...

striderx


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 21, 2007)

Honestly, I've gotten every single penny's worth out of my R4, and I have no complaints about the support they've given since launch.

The only thing that bothers me is that they have engaged in what I would consider to be deceptive marketing practices.  By sending a message to one of the biggest NDS sites saying that they are working on adding sdhc support to the R4, they were trying to make sure that people kept buying the R4 instead of alternative products.  They were just buying themselves time so that people would still buy the R4 while they were working on a new sdhc version.

How many people would have bought the CycloDS or AcekardRPG over the last 2 months instead of the existing R4 without that false information?

If people on this board knew that the current R4 hardware wouldn't support sdhc, then certainly the R4 engineers knew it.  I feel like the R4 team used Costello and the reputation of this site to engage in some stop-gap marketing.  Pretty shady.  Effective, but shady.


----------



## alexandertyler (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(tsimehC @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kedest @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand what you're all complaining about.
> ...



There are many devices that were not initially SDHC compliant that had their firmware patched to allow SDHC support -- phones, cameras, etc. There is no reason why the R4 cannot do the same. I wish more of the people on these forums actually knew how memory architecture in these devices worked so they would shut up about how it is impossible. It is ABSOLUTELY possible, whether the R4 team ever get around to doing it is another question.

"Compatibility with 2 gigabyte and larger SD cards has been poor, due to the SD/MMC protocol's using a 32-bit address field denominated in bytes. The SDHC standard addresses this limitation by using 32-bit block addresses instead. Both SD and SDHC are traditionally accessed as 512-byte blocks on 512-byte boundaries, *so the change to host software or firmware is minor but required.* Before SDHC was standardized, various manufacturers "extended" the SD control block fields for their 2 GB and 4 GB cards in different ways. Those cards are incompatible with many SD and some SDHC devices, as they conform to neither standard. All SDHC readers work with standard SD cards.[8]

Many older devices will not accept the 2 GB size even though it is in the revised standard. The following statement is from the SD association specification:

"To make 2 GByte card, the Maximum Block Length (READ_BL_LEN=WRITE_BL_LEN) shall be set to 1024 bytes. However, the Block Length, set by CMD16, shall be up to 512 bytes to keep consistency with 512 bytes Maximum Block Length cards (Less than and equal 2 Gbyte cards)."[9]

Since all cards up to and including the 1 GB card use a fixed 512 block size, some device drivers do not handle the larger block size and will not even recognize the 2 GB card. For example, the SanDisk web site shows examples of devices such as the iPAQ 1910 that will support only 1 GB cards and the Epson Photo RX300 Technical support says they support only 1 GB cards in the SD slot. Users of many early card readers have found that they also support only cards up to 1 GB."

I wrote this section in the Wikipedia reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digita...nd_larger_cards

Later,

Alex


----------



## Cyborgmatt (Nov 21, 2007)

R4 > *.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 21, 2007)

I am not disappointed in that they didn't add SDHC support. It's a shame that they didn't add Wii Connectivity, but that isn't a real problem too. But why did they wait so long fixing this?


----------



## dexmix (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!



seriously! go get a fricken Cyclo DS Evo! I'll take all your R4s off your hands for free!

but honestly i'm happy with this patch. no more ARM7 patching.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was relieved that R4 development is still alive. But for how long??

duh duh dum duhm!


----------



## mikagami (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmm, remember when the Japanese PH came out?  Who was the first team to release a fix for it?  Oh right, it was the R4 team.

You still have a good team here.  So what if they didn't add Wii/SDHC support?  Do any of you actually play Pokémon Battle Revolution?  If so, that's your fault, not the R4 team's...


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 21, 2007)

< Post Removed >

*Sinkhead Edit:* Read the rules please


			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes" or "I agree" or "LOL" are useless and are wasteful on the servers. This is not GameFAQ's!


----------



## mikagami (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> < Post Removed >



Great post, congratulations on your contribution to the GBAtemp community, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Nio (Nov 21, 2007)

I am happy they are still working on the FW ... not like the wiid team that stopped.

I hope the pokemon wii stuff gets done before pokemon comes out in europe.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Well that was a big let down. Meh, only complaint I have is *why the heck did it take that long*, and all they did was just fix one thing. I would complain about no PBR gap, but I have a actual PKMN game so I could care less.



First thing I thought...


----------



## dualscreenman (Nov 21, 2007)

Omg tEhyt not has BLuRAY supP0rtz!1!!!!!1!!11!111eleventyone!1!!j tiHs pahils!!!1





Whatever, I'll just go back to playing some games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This card was already great before the update, and now it is even better.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Compatibility with 2 gigabyte and larger SD cards has been poor, due to the SD/MMC protocol's using a 32-bit address field denominated in bytes. The SDHC standard addresses this limitation by using 32-bit block addresses instead. Both SD and SDHC are traditionally accessed as 512-byte blocks on 512-byte boundaries, *so the change to host software or firmware is minor but required.* Before SDHC was standardized, various manufacturers "extended" the SD control block fields for their 2 GB and 4 GB cards in different ways. Those cards are incompatible with many SD and some SDHC devices, as they conform to neither standard. All SDHC readers work with standard SD cards.



If you're going to copy and paste wholesale from wikipedia at least say so, link to the article or put quotes around it rather than making it look like it's your own post.  Or at least remove the cite links so it's not so obvious [1]


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Great post, congratulations on your contribution to the GBAtemp community, enjoy your stay!


Thanks man


----------



## alexandertyler (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Compatibility with 2 gigabyte and larger SD cards has been poor, due to the SD/MMC protocol's using a 32-bit address field denominated in bytes. The SDHC standard addresses this limitation by using 32-bit block addresses instead. Both SD and SDHC are traditionally accessed as 512-byte blocks on 512-byte boundaries, *so the change to host software or firmware is minor but required.* Before SDHC was standardized, various manufacturers "extended" the SD control block fields for their 2 GB and 4 GB cards in different ways. Those cards are incompatible with many SD and some SDHC devices, as they conform to neither standard. All SDHC readers work with standard SD cards.
> ...



Who do you think wrote that part of the Wiki??? I did.

-- Alex


----------



## amptor (Nov 21, 2007)

wait a minute, for this update:

download play support not fixed?

come on....... it's been shown many times... they shouldn't say it is fixed if it doesn't work lol.  I'll try it out tho, 1.08 for m3 simply the same thing?  I guess I gotta get crackin'.. I have an r4 and an m3.

Btw anyone besides me notice that if you click the link to the downloads section for the M3 simply 1.08 provided in this thread, that the photo of the device has the new case?  I thought they discontinued this product.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 21, 2007)

Bah, _a bit_ on the poor side... but... meh. I can't say I was waiting for an update, so everything's staying just as before.



QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> arrogant fanboys...



Says the one that came to an R4 thread to brag about her super-duper CycloDS. Take a look at the mirror before flaming.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to copy and paste wholesale from wikipedia at least say so, link to the article or put quotes around it rather than making it look like it's your own post.Â Or at least remove the cite links so it's not so obvious [1]
> ...



Haha, that made me laugh.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> ...



Well done, you obviously have more time on your hands than I do.  What is probably holding back the R4 team is the same as when M3 incorporated SDHC support for their Slot-2 cards, and were only able to support multimedia and not games because of the new problems thrown up by access times and file systems.  The ability to actually access SDHC cards may indeed need just a minor tweak, but that doesn't mean they'll be able to run nds games straight away.


----------



## Fat D (Nov 21, 2007)

no PBR = no get. I can ARM7-fix the roms myself if necessary.


----------



## GH0ST (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think that SDHC support is possible as a "minor fix". It is hardware related.


----------



## NDSkid (Nov 21, 2007)

im gonna sell my r4 and throw in the DS for free because of all the crap games that are being released for it.

for sale.
lightly used R4 card in a white spring-loaded shell. 
i will throw in an onyx DS lite for free.
$150 firm.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL.. so you poor R$ chumps finally got the 'Arm 7' fix months after everbody else.

I wouldn't touch R$ with a barge pole, as this clearly shows the 'present' devs are incompetent or just don't care.


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> R$



What?...


----------



## MadBob (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > R$
> ...



It's the American version


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't see what everyone is complaining about.  The R4 had new firmware releases every month for ages.  Then first time they don't release one after a month everyone starts complaining that the R4 team is dead, then when they release a new firmware revision that gives 100% game support everyone moans they didn't get a little bit extra.  The only thing the R4 team have ever really guaranteed is 100% clean rom support, and we've got it now.

If you're unhappy with your R4 sell it on and get something else, you'll probably find that as most of the other flashcarts reach a year old the company stops releasing a flurry of firmware revisions as well.

BTW, for all the people complaining about PBR Wii connectivity, if the game and it's connectivity is that important to you why haven't you actually gone out and BOUGHT the cartridge?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> ...











Hopefully we will get a 1.13!!!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> LOL.. so you poor R$ chumps finally got the 'Arm 7' fix months after everbody else.
> 
> I wouldn't touch R$ with a barge pole, as this clearly shows the 'present' devs are incompetent or just don't care.



*sigh* So much hate - over the Internet. All those who call R4 owners 'fanboys' or laugh at us because we've got a 'crappy' update, please, do us all a favour: go play with your flashcarts.

PS: I'm trying to be gentle, eh?


----------



## ackers (Nov 21, 2007)

Calm downs ppls! They only made this minor update to show they are still around. I'm sure support will improve when R4 SDHC comes out.

And I'd like to quote myself: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> r4 update will be up this month guaranteed. now stop whining!


EDIT: I can't believe some of you were expecting SDHC to be added in this update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it ain't gonna happen with the current R4's.


----------



## Nio (Nov 21, 2007)

Pokemon Revolution has a Rating of 5.5 at Gamespot are you seriously flaming R4 because they dont support that shit???
Maybe they do that on purpos!
Can anybody explain that wii connectifity to me at all? what is it?
Do I need this to upload my pokemon from diamond perl to wii or to download some minigames?
does m3 real support this??


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!



Don't love the R4 so much that you completely shut your eyes to the obvious. No one's complaining that they fixed the issues with the game, they're complaining because of the fact that this problem has been around for well over two months now, and it took them TWO WHOLE months just to release a firmware to fix one game, while the Cyclo didn't even have problems with it to begin with, and TeamCyclops has released about 2 official firmwares and 5-6 including betas.

Having to wait for so long for a fix without them even adding a new feature or ANYTHING is just retarded. I'm happy I sold my R4 and have a CycloDS on the way, although TeamCyclops could definitely work on speeding up their damn production.


----------



## XtenDSProgrammer (Nov 21, 2007)

Very disapointed. There are so features they really need to add. I'd get a CycloDS but it's money I need to spend on better things =]


Regards
James


----------



## Dardon (Nov 21, 2007)

I love it when the R4 is updated, not because of the features, but because of topics like these give a good laugh by two timing past and present owners of the flashcard.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(XtenDSProgrammer @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Very disapointed. There are so features they really need to add. I'd get a CycloDS but it's money I need to spend on better things =]
> 
> 
> Regards
> James



same here and because it's always sold out too, when i get the chance to buy one i will.


----------



## alexandertyler (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> ...



I agree, I think access times may be a VERY big issue when it comes to SDHC implementation which is why I do not really mind its lack of availability at the moment. I will want it once we have faster micro SDHC cards.

Later,

Alex


----------



## Wanted (Nov 21, 2007)

Meanwhile DS-X owners like me still need to ARM7 patch...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 WHAT ARE YOU COMPLAINING ABOUT?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> ...


Then please add it for multimedia. I am really glad the M3 Team did with their Slot-2 cards.


----------



## Darigon (Nov 21, 2007)

Hm its a ok update i guess ill wait maybe theyll release 1.13 because the download on their site doesnt work anymore


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 21, 2007)

Woo Hoo finally!!!! After like 4 months... But anyways, better late than never!


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW, this conversation just keeps going round and round.

I admit I was bummed that there wasnt some cool new GUI change.

But I am glad they are still alive.  I keep hoping that there really is somthing new they just didnt post it in the change log.

I do want to point out that PBR is no longer the only DS->Wii game out there.  More and more are coming out..  There is that new writing game, where you can write on the DS screen and it shows up on the TV.  There is even another one I cant remember.  Point being.  Thats not 100% in my book, if you cant support what a game is supposed to do.

For the question about what PBR does.  Basicly its a game that lets you battle between two DS and show up on the TV.  You can control your battles from your DS, and watch it in all its 3D glory on the Wii.  If you like battleing your friends, its actualy pretty cool.


----------



## CreX (Nov 21, 2007)

ppffftt....!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get Cyclo folks


----------



## Shebang (Nov 21, 2007)

I wish we'd get an M3 Simply update as well  :'( 

shebang


----------



## helpme (Nov 21, 2007)

@Shebang

check post #33 there a link for the m3 ds simply firmware there................


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hellios @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!
> ...


Actually, that's a big problem for me. I can't fit all the good games I play once in a while on 2 1GB microSD's.


----------



## HBK (Nov 21, 2007)

For goodness sake! I mean, the R4 released an update. It wasn't what we were expecting, that I can vouch for. Now, you don't need to get all worked up about it. 

First, it was a disappointment to many, myself included. I wasn't expecting SDHC support, due to the R4 team stating (there was a rumor, anyway) that there would be a new release of the R4 that supported said feature. Proven wrong, I hoped for Wii connectivity (I don't have a Wii, but many of you do, and that was one of the problems that was on their to-do list, so I'd expect it fixed), but as you can see, that didn't come.

Instead, we have a minor fix for Worms and other games requiring ARM7. Ok, so it's not a big deal, and probably not worth the update, but c'mon! It shows that the R4 team are active, after many statements coming from them saying a new firmware release was to be released shortly. 

That doesn't only prove that they are in fact, active (which many of you had already taken the time to criticize the R4 team due to not supporting their cart, etc.), it may also show that 1.13 is going to be released shortly after this (1 month's time, give or take?), and that most all (or even all) of the R4's problems will be patched and maybe we might even get SDHC.

Patience is the key. 

Now, saying the R4 sucks and so on is starting to push the limit, as there are many users that were ripped off last year and still continue to use the cart that was so falsely advertised this year - the DS-X. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome they fixed the arm7 problem. Fixing problems is good...don't understand why people are angry or selling their R4's, up to them though I guess.


----------



## h8uthemost (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iq_132 @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> ...



Plus having the team giving the best support currently. That's the biggest advantage the Evo has over the R4. But you're right, they are both great carts. And do what they do, very well. So besides the support, and Wii connectivity, there isn't a huge difference between the two...yet. 

But no matter what, the R4 fanboys will argue to death that their cart is the best.


----------



## kuyamiko (Nov 21, 2007)

YES!!!!

i can finally play Worms Open Warfare 2!!!!!!!


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> I don't see what everyone is complaining about.Â The R4 had new firmware releases every month for ages.Â Then first time they don't release one after a month everyone starts complaining that the R4 team is dead, then when they release a new firmware revision that gives 100% game support everyone moans they didn't get a little bit extra.Â The only thing the R4 team have ever really guaranteed is 100% clean rom support, and we've got it now.
> 
> If you're unhappy with your R4 sell it on and get something else, you'll probably find that as most of the other flashcarts reach a year old the company stops releasing a flurry of firmware revisions as well.
> *
> ...











  Oh man 5.5 Are you people serious LOL...!! Like He/She said why don't you just buy the game if its that important..


----------



## bobrules (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad to see an update. Nobody expeceted SDHC so what's so dissapointing


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(h8uthemost @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> But no matter what, the R4 fanboys will argue to death that their cart is the best.



Eh... that's a bit unfair. This thread was literally stuffed with 'CycloDS fanboys' who bragged about their flashcart in the first place. Users like jalaneme or jaymz52 started this 'fight', to begin with. Saying that '_R4 fanboys will argue to death that their cart is the best_' is not as accurate as saying that '_R4 users will defend their cart to death against random users who come to a thread to insult and troll_'.
I don't know... it seems really unfair to make every R4 user look like an idiot, a loser and a 'fanboy' just because we have a certain cart and not a CycloDS, when them, the 'CycloFanboys', were the ones to start all this bashing...

This topic's about the R4, not about how the CycloDS pwns. Why do *you*, CycloDS users, keep playing with your awesome cart instead of trolling here? Ah... if it was the other way round, if R4 users went to a CyCloDS' firmware-update topic... the irony.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Don't love the R4 so much that you completely shut your eyes to the obvious. No one's complaining that they fixed the issues with the game, they're complaining because of the fact that this problem has been around for well over two months now, and it took them TWO WHOLE months just to release a firmware to fix one game, while the Cyclo didn't even have problems with it to begin with, and TeamCyclops has released about 2 official firmwares and 5-6 including betas.
> No one had to wait for a god damn thing. This fix is for an inconvenience, not an incompatibility; the games that needed the arm7 fix still worked, they just needed the arm7 fix.
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to be the only person with that problem. Did you try untrimmed roms like everyone suggested in that other thread about DL play?


----------



## two40 (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> OMG! I'm gonna sell my R4 because it runs every game without patching or fixes!




ahh yes, i think i'll join you. i really do need a cyclo so i can sleep better at night knowing that i paid more for it and that i can't afford a 32gb card.


----------



## kreatosoupa (Nov 21, 2007)

This thread is so much fun! Bring on the CycloDS fanboys! Seriously, don't people have anything better to do?

_(goes off to play Revenant Wings on his 100% compatibility R4)_


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 21, 2007)

R4 fanboys are pathetic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R4 is the best example for a mediocre card that got released at the best time


----------



## h8uthemost (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> is not as accurate as saying that '_R4 users will defend their cart to death against random users who come to a thread to insult and troll_'.
> 
> This topic's about the R4, not about how the CycloDS pwns. Why do *you*, CycloDS users, keep playing with your awesome cart instead of trolling here?




Yeah, I guess that's half right. But even you have to admit, there are a lot of fanboys in this thread - both R4 and CycloDS. Yeah the CycloDS fanboys did start the arguing, and that was lame and childish. But it's naive for the R4 fanboys to keep thinking that the R4 is _still_ better than any other flashcart out on the market. It may have been at one time, but it's no longer.

By the way, I'm not a CycloDS user. I haven't used either my CycloDS or R4 in quite a while. I'm an SCDS1 user. I think that cart is "better" than both the R4 and CycloDS, for a couple reasons. Actually, I think it's "better" than any other slot 1 that I have, and is my default cart. But that's just my personal preference. It doesn't mean that the SCDS1 is the best, just because I think it is. Just like the CycloDS isn't the best just because some moronic fanboy claims it is.

And I wasn't trolling here, I was just pointing out a couple things. Trolling would be me saying the R4 sucks, and the CycloDS is the best...or vice versa. Which I never stated, since I know both statements are false. Why don't *you*, the R4 user(see how I too can be ignorant and assume that you're an R4 user, just like you assumed I was a CycloDS user? Which I have no idea if you are or you aren't. But since you're so offended by this thread, and the CycloDS users, plus picking out that one sentence out of my previous post, I think my assumption is right), stop whining about all the CycloDS users picking on you, and all the other R4 users. Take a couple deep breaths and relax. They're just flashcarts.


----------



## Sneakz (Nov 21, 2007)

You just mad that you didn't make the R4 in the first place.

R4 is all you ever need for your NDS rom needs


----------



## cubin' (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(h8uthemost @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is not as accurate as saying that '_R4 users will defend their cart to death against random users who come to a thread to insult and troll_'.
> ...



I don't think anyone said the R4 is better. They can both play all games so they're the same in my book.


Yeah...they're flashcarts. No need to get so worked up guys. Including you h8uthemost


----------



## myclock (Nov 21, 2007)

boring


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesnt really give a crap as long as it plays games? >___>


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 22, 2007)

aww... i was waiting for the PBR fix. And because of that it doesn't get 100% compat in my books. :'(


----------



## iisdev (Nov 22, 2007)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------



## Talaria (Nov 22, 2007)

Just came back from a English exam and saw this and was like "It must be my lucky day" then started reading it. Not a disapointment, just wasn't expecting it to be this low in features for such an update to take sooo long to be released.


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt really give a crap as long as it plays games? >___>


Nope, I do not care as long as it plays games and well of course homebrew.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, we waited how long for this?  1.13 is next!  Let's see what that one has in store!


----------



## camx (Nov 22, 2007)

people didn't even whine this much about supercard, which even after dozens of updates still never achieved the goal of it's original purpose, to play GBA games.  yeah, R4 team suck!!!!


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 22, 2007)

Aw.

I thought this would keep the R4ers satisfied. Who would have guessed fixing one thing counts as an update lol.

Now the question is.. Will anything important happen before Xmas? *dun dun dun*


----------



## cubin' (Nov 22, 2007)

Anything important? I might have misunderstood but fixing games is unimportant? What is important then?


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 22, 2007)

Summary of feedback:
Positives - "Yeah, I appreciate what the R4 team have done. They've fixed a compatibility issue."
Negatives - "I have no concept whatsoever of coding or microprocessors, and expect that if I can't learn to do something, I should not complain about things which people who do know are doing for me... But I will complain because I am a douchebag."

Coming from an embedded systems, microprocessor and portable systems background (electronics engineer) in 68k, ARM, x86, FPGA, AVR and PIC, what you think is such a simple fix as the ARM7 fix might have been quite complex to implement. It's easy to use the tool on your PC, which has plenty of RAM and processing power, but to develop an on the fly fix for the R4's proc and the ARM7/9 procs in the DS Could possibly be hampered by the fact that A) The processors and RAM in the DS were only designed to handle just the game, so likely processing is done by R4's proc. B) RAM is a valueable commodity in embedded/portable systems, get the RAM handling for extra implemented processes right and you won't waste any, which would cause game slowdown. PC apps these days are the worst in terms of memory handling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unless you can read ARM7/9 opcode in your sleep, don't diss what you don't know, brutha... for real! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Adam


----------



## Nero (Nov 22, 2007)

I was really excited to see that on the front page, the new R4DS Firmware, v1.12, was finally released! My eye then immediately caught the "Don't get too excited"

I looked down and saw the the only change was the fix for Worms: Open Warfare 2

I'm disappointed. They didn't add anything else during these 4 months except a fix for this one game. I don't know why they could've at least added more features to this new Firmware in a 4 month's amount of time.

One thing is, I really hope the R4 team is just teasing us with this update.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@CycloDS Fanboys

Why don't you shut up about the R4 when you can enjoy discussing about the CycloDS? The R4 is cheap, and effective at what it does (Play ROMs) And I don't believe anybody ever trolled in a CycloDS Thread.

Anyways... I'm still satisfied that they've released another update, but I hope v1.13 comes soon.

~Nero


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Nov 22, 2007)

The R4 is a great flash cart and all, but when you make a promise aren't you meant to keep it?


----------



## light_kun (Nov 22, 2007)

Did they even update the Cheat.DAT?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> The R4 is a great flash cart and all, but when you make a promise aren't you meant to keep it?
> Based on the behavior of _every_ flashcart team (including Cyclops; DS save states anyone?), I'd say no.
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares? Get this one: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=64658


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(SineWaveAu7 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Summary of feedback:
> Positives - "Yeah, I appreciate what the R4 team have done. They've fixed a compatibility issue."
> Negatives - *"I have no concept whatsoever of coding or microprocessors, and expect that if I can't learn to do something, I should not complain about things which people who do know are doing for me... But I will complain because I am a douchebag."*
> 
> ...



But in your snide attempt to deride "whiners" you forget that this isn't something free anyones complaining about. This is support for a product that was *PAID* for, so therefore the best support is expected and very much deserved. 100% compatibility is advertised, and must be met. So, your attempt at acting like a genius just failed. Kindly step down off of your soapbox.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(SineWaveAu7 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Summary of feedback:
> Positives - "Yeah, I appreciate what the R4 team have done. They've fixed a compatibility issue."
> Negatives - *"I have no concept whatsoever of coding or microprocessors, and expect that if I can't learn to do something, I should not complain about things which people who do know are doing for me... But I will complain because I am a douchebag."*



Keep it civil, if this turns into a flame war I'll shut it down.


----------



## Starcom.fr (Nov 22, 2007)

ip_132, as I ask you by MP, because french is not supported by M3Simply can you please update the info.dat for your patch to allow the convert of the R4 1.12 French firmware into an M3DSS one ?


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 22, 2007)

It is supported by the M3 team in the latest release.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And who is ip_132?


----------



## a2h (Nov 22, 2007)

Hell, as long as it works with the majority of things, I'm happy with it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 22, 2007)

There are many devices that were not initially SDHC compliant that had their firmware patched to allow SDHC support -- phones, cameras, etc. There is no reason why the R4 cannot do the same. I wish more of the people on these forums actually knew how memory architecture in these devices worked so they would shut up about how it is impossible. It is ABSOLUTELY possible, whether the R4 team ever get around to doing it is another question.

"Compatibility with 2 gigabyte and larger SD cards has been poor, due to the SD/MMC protocol's using a 32-bit address field denominated in bytes. The SDHC standard addresses this limitation by using 32-bit block addresses instead. Both SD and SDHC are traditionally accessed as 512-byte blocks on 512-byte boundaries, *so the change to host software or firmware is minor but required.* Before SDHC was standardized, various manufacturers "extended" the SD control block fields for their 2 GB and 4 GB cards in different ways. Those cards are incompatible with many SD and some SDHC devices, as they conform to neither standard. All SDHC readers work with standard SD cards.[8]

Many older devices will not accept the 2 GB size even though it is in the revised standard. The following statement is from the SD association specification:

"To make 2 GByte card, the Maximum Block Length (READ_BL_LEN=WRITE_BL_LEN) shall be set to 1024 bytes. However, the Block Length, set by CMD16, shall be up to 512 bytes to keep consistency with 512 bytes Maximum Block Length cards (Less than and equal 2 Gbyte cards)."[9]

Since all cards up to and including the 1 GB card use a fixed 512 block size, some device drivers do not handle the larger block size and will not even recognize the 2 GB card. For example, the SanDisk web site shows examples of devices such as the iPAQ 1910 that will support only 1 GB cards and the Epson Photo RX300 Technical support says they support only 1 GB cards in the SD slot. Users of many early card readers have found that they also support only cards up to 1 GB."

I wrote this section in the Wikipedia reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digita...nd_larger_cards

Later,

Alex

Just thought that i quote this back for ppl who didn't get it. Still excellent work R4... it's just not much appreciation
For those who want to complain... consider that this update was never released then


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 22, 2007)

What most people don't get about why the R4 most likely cannot support SDHC is that the cart's program (not the loader) [see XXXX - R4 DS (U)] is probably Read-Only.  This means that there is no way to write to the cart program to allow it to access the SDHC, meaning that there is no way for it to even load the loader on the SDHC.


----------



## funem (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> What most people don't get about why the R4 most likely cannot support SDHC is that the cart's program (not the loader) [see XXXX - R4 DS (U)] is probably Read-Only.Â This means that there is no way to write to the cart program to allow it to access the SDHC, meaning that there is no way for it to even load the loader on the SDHC.




Indeed, you can chuck all the tech specs and wikapedia quotes in here you like, if the chip on the physical R4 cart cant be updated - which at this point has never been done - then it will never be able to read SDHC cards......  period... 

BTW re-quoting the whole of your wiki post should be regarded as spam, there is no reason for it especially considering its length when a pointer would do.

Until we are in full possession of the facts regarding the R4 hardware itself any "facts" about it's ability to be updated because its a simple change  to the way the technology works may be true but with regards to it being possible with the R4 itself, its a surmise or guess at best.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeeeah new m3 simply firmware is released (but since propably it will have only worms problem fixet up, i wont bother to download it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Knab (Nov 22, 2007)

was this update really an update? lol I have been using worms with no prob for awhile now.

next update there gonna release the color pink!


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> But in your snide attempt to deride "whiners" you forget that this isn't something free anyones complaining about. This is support for a product that was *PAID* for, so therefore the best support is expected and very much deserved. 100% compatibility is advertised, and must be met. So, your attempt at acting like a genius just failed. Kindly step down off of your soapbox.



Yes, I paid for mine, too. I paid for three(!) and gave one to my girlfriend and one to my friend. I just appreciate support when it is readily given, not forced out of someone. 100% ROM Compatibility has been met, so why are we complaining? They said they are working on SDHC compatibility, so let them design, test, redesign, code, hax, and do whatever they have to do. Did you pay for SDHC compatibility? I knew perfectly well that it didn't have it when I bought my carts, and as such, they have no obligation to make the R4 compatible with SDHC. But they said they're trying, so, again, let them try. Who's trying to act like a genius? My (maybe our) generation seem to be the I-want-it-now-and-free generation, but I was always taught by my parents to be patient. Patience is always a virtue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Adam


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Knab @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> was this update really an update? lol I have been using worms with no prob for awhile now.
> 
> next update there gonna release the color pink!



Knab, I see you have a mouth full of crabs. Please join me in running around town on a market day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Adam


----------



## Rayder (Nov 22, 2007)

Actually, the update fixes ALL the games that had ARM issues, not just Worms.  Worms was just the most popular of the "problem" ROMs.  There were others that required the fix, it's just that no one really cared about those games as much.

2 off the top of my head that also required the fix.  DS Simple Series 21 (that low-budget third-person shooter) and one of the Disney Princess games.  There were others beyond that, I just can't remember what they were right now.

As for the SDHC support.....that would have to be a change in the hardware.  R4 updates are purely software.  How can you add support for SDHC without updating the hardware?  Even if it was somehow possible to do it with software, how would you get the R4 to read the update to support SDHC cards when it can't currently see an SDHC card? Sure, the SDHC code update could be read from a standard microSD, but what good is that?  As soon as you turn off the DS....poof!  It's gone and you're back to square one.  
That's probably the vicious circle the R4 team was in when they tried to add the ability in software and why it took so long for this update to come out and why it seems so underwhelming to everyone now that it is out.  They just couldn't do it since the hardware in the R4 apparently can't be flashed.

It's been said that the R4 team plans to release a new R4 that WILL support SDHC.  I speculate that the firmware loader won't be different, just the hardware in the R4 will be updated so SDHC can be read by the new card. They probably won't make any other changes besides that hardware tweak.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> But in your snide attempt to deride "whiners" you forget that this isn't something free anyones complaining about. This is support for a product that was *PAID* for, so therefore the best support is expected and very much deserved. 100% compatibility is advertised, and must be met. So, your attempt at acting like a genius just failed. Kindly step down off of your soapbox.



Yes you, like everyone else, paid for your cart but what most people these days seem to forget is that what you bought is a black market product.  We can get into the legal technicalities and argue that it's a grey market product but, when it boils down to it, it's a black market product.  You most definitely shouldn't be expecting anything from the manafacturers of flash carts other than the device being built well enough to work when you plug it in, and even then you shouldn't assume it's guaranteed - just an expectation.

Flashcarts/Modchips have become so commonplace that people believe that all these devices are just normal everyday expanisions to their system and therefore entitled to the same rights as when they buy a Microsoft product.  If you want to know what kind of guarantees and support you're entitled to take your flashcart to your local Trading Standards/Copyright Protection agency and say "I bought this like a year ago and recently they updated it and it didn't let me play the Pokemon game I downloaded against my friend on the Wii".

You'll soon see that the only support your entitled to is legal counsel, and as far as most software houses and Nintendo themselves go it's not support you deserve.

The only reason you get ANY kind of support at all from the flash cart makers is because they want they $$$ that the other flashcarts are getting, not because they want to be the most highly respected company out of them all.  Remember that when you talk about flashcart companies you're talking about a criminal enterprise plain and simple.  Be grateful that the company still exists.  If they got shut down by Nintendo (they've been doing this to backup device makers for a very long time now) do you think that they should still be releasing updates from their jail cell because you're entitled to it and deserve because you paid 30 bucks for an illegal device?

Flashcarts and Modchips really need to go back underground so people understand that these aren't legitimate businesses.  You're lucky roms and forums are so easy to find.  If you'd have bought one and then couldn't find any sites/forums to get your stuff from would you believe that you're entitled, and in fact deserve, to know where to download roms from because you paid them for the device that let you play the roms?

As for 100% compatability, it is now.  You don't need to patch or fix and roms to get them to play on your DS, in my book that makes it 100% compatable.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But in your snide attempt to deride "whiners" you forget that this isn't something free anyones complaining about. This is support for a product that was *PAID* for, so therefore the best support is expected and very much deserved. 100% compatibility is advertised, and must be met. So, your attempt at acting like a genius just failed. Kindly step down off of your soapbox.
> ...




You know, every one that know what the flashcart is , know that roms are unlegall buisnes, you dont have to enlight nobody with that genius thought.


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 22, 2007)

Still waiting for Wii Connectivity. This update is useless for me since I'm not interested in playing the fixed game anyway.


----------



## amptor (Nov 22, 2007)

ok n/m the download play works, apparantly you have to select "cut off" when it connects then it downloads... that wasn't too self explanitory


----------



## simoonsoon (Nov 22, 2007)

lol.. im not even goin to bother downloading this firmware.. at least r4 team isnt dead tho =D


----------



## JohnDrake (Nov 23, 2007)

A lot of the pro-Cyclo DS stuff in this thread seems like viral marketing to me.  Many users with low post counts praising Cyclo and bashing R4. Honestly I never knew a stinking flash cart could have fanboys. 

How about this gang?  After 11 pages of arguing why doesn't someone try posting impressions?

Someone earlier in this thread stated that games requiring the Arm7 fix now work.  How about listing them? 

Has anyone tested the Castlevania titles?

I used to come to this forum for raw information.  Now all I get is bitching.  This place is turning into GameFaqs.  And that place is the biggest hellhole on Earth.


----------



## funem (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> A lot of the pro-Cyclo DS stuff in this thread seems like viral marketing to me.  Many users with low post counts praising Cyclo and bashing R4. Honestly I never knew a stinking flash cart could have fanboys.
> 
> How about this gang?  After 11 pages of arguing why doesn't someone try posting impressions?
> 
> ...




Agreed, this thread needs locking as most of it is now moaning and fanboy's running wild with troll fever. This thread needs excessive moderating or a big padlock to lock it, jeez cant people play nice anymore ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....... heh, give me the mod wand, I'll knock this place into shape.......


----------



## Rankio (Nov 23, 2007)

You can never have a dedicated flash cart thread, the "my card > your card" pointless argument creeps in.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 23, 2007)

It's always been like that when it comes to computer games.  Remember all these arguments :

My VCS>Intellivision > Colecovision
My Spectrum > C64 > CPC464 (UK version)
My C64 > Atari XL (US Version)
My NES > Master System
My Megadrive > SNES > PCE
My PSX > Saturn > N64
My Dreamcast > PS2 > Xbox > Gamecube
My Gameboy > Lynx > Gamegear > Nomad
My GBA > NeoGeo Pocket
My DS > PSP > Gamepark2X

Remember How many PS2 fanboys refused to by any other consoles because they knew, even before tech specs had been announced, that the PS2 would be "the best console ever made", then jumped ship to the Xbox when they realized just how crap the PS2 really was.  Then it became "I'm not buying any other consoles because the XBox360 is going to be the best console ever made".  Now it's been released and yeah it's an outstanding machine graphically, but when it comes to build quality normal wear and tear is the big bad wolf and the Xbox360 is the pig with the straw house - and still even though people know that chances are it won't last 6 months they are still buying them like drones.

If people were more confident about themselves and the choices they make they wouldn't be so worried about whether their bit of moulded plastic and silicon is better than everyone elses.


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> It's always been like that when it comes to computer games.Â Remember all these arguments :
> 
> My VCS>Intellivision > Colecovision
> My Spectrum > C64 > CPC464 (UK version)
> My C64 > Atari XL (US Version)



My TrolleyDave > Your TrolleyDave. Period.






- Adam


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 23, 2007)

by the way how do they fix the arm 7 prob for R4? Is there a backup arm 7 in the firmware itself or?


----------



## Da-Huntha (Nov 23, 2007)

Why the hell are you all going to sell your R4ds now? Because you bought the R4 for support? I think not.

Most of you probably bought it to play backups, homebrew, or else. I'm sure you didn't buy it for the SDHC back then. It still supports most if not all games currently available (And with this update one more even...). That and the R4 guys aren't really dead yet, so you can still expect future game support.

Buying a second 2GB microSD is always cheaper than buying a cycloDS + SDHC card anyway....


----------



## mkoo (Nov 23, 2007)

For a moment I was disapointed. Then I realised R4 already can do anything I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PBR connectivity could be a problem but I don't have a wii and have legit Pokémon.

About SDHC, 2GB _ought to be enough for everybody_


----------



## funem (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(mkoo @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> For a moment I was disapointed. Then I realised R4 already can do anything I need
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please, would people stop deciding they know what's best for everyone. 2GB is not fine for everyone. My son is 8 and we use his DS for games music and films. 2GB is not enough. I have converted most of his DVD's for him to watch in the car, if he doesn't want to watch a film or play a game he can listen to MP3's of music or stories all from the convenience of one little games console.

NO I don't think I should by him a DVD player as they are cheap  ( this is before someone else jumps in to point out how people should spend their money ) logic would then suggest that I should buy him an MP3 player as well. That would mean lots of extra stuff and power cables to carry which is not needed. 

If you find 2GB is enough for you then fine but don't ( and this goes for the rest of the people who think they need to post here the same thing ) think everyone is the same.

I myself have bought nearly every game I have on my R4 ( some are there for me to play test before I decide ) as I like to support a company who makes decent games, its easier to carry around an R4 than an armful of games carts, and the rom sizes take up more than 2GB, ( I have 74 Original carts ) but then I just carry around another Micro SD card, I wouldn't trust my 8 year old to switch the micro SD card without dropping and losing it, therefore a bigger card would be perfect.

If people aren't trolling the boards looking to wind people up then they are making pointless posts like "getting this now", "ooh oooh been waiting for this" etc etc and little else, or even telling people what's best for them based on their own personal requirements. The minority it seems actually posting something of worth. Read through this whole thread and see how much is actually of worth or you could consider on topic, 168 replies as I type this and I bet the answer is less than 10% sometimes the analogy that  *anonymity + keyboard + audience = idiot  * was never more true than in forums.

Lord knows what the replies to this thread would have been if it was a fix for a Barbie game and not for Worms, I shudder to even think

Come on now lets play nice eh, cant be to difficult

viva la difference

/rant over


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mkoo @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For a moment I was disapointed. Then I realised R4 already can do anything I need
> ...



I'm not trolling or trying to start an argument or anything, can I ask when you bought the R4?


----------



## funem (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> I'm not trolling or trying to start an argument or anything, can I ask when you bought the R4?



How long I have had an R4 I cant honestly remember, but a long while, I have been around this scene for a long long time and used a flash cart with my GBA, when you could only get the 128mb ones and had to boot the GBA holding start and select to load stuff onto them, I even also used to dump my own roms. I gave up posting because all the trolls and idiots that were about and made the whole scene a fiasco.

When its all said and done the R4 is a near perfect flash cart, I for one have had no issues with the card nor in its updates, until recently. Nearly four months for this update smacks me as to there being something wrong at R4 HQ, this combined with the fact they haven't even bothered to put the official forums back up yet and the obvious misleading information regarding the dubious SDHC support doesn't exactly fill me with confidence about the future of the cart. Maybe there is another model with this support on the horizon, who knows, BUT in my mind the card does its job and that's all that matters, to me at least anyway.


----------



## JohnDrake (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh for God's sake.  More bitching.  Seriously WTF is wrong with the staff?  No impressions, no one tests the ARM7 games.  Nothing.  Just 12 pages of ceaseless, pointless bitching.  

If I weren't away from my DS I would test every single game that formerly did not work with the R4.  You'd think that would be something the admins of this site would do.  After all this site was suppossed to an information resource and not the sewer that leads to GameFaqs.

Dont bother responding to my post.  I'm starting to think I just dont give a damn about this site any more.


----------



## amptor (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> A lot of the pro-Cyclo DS stuff in this thread seems like viral marketing to me.Â Many users with low post counts praising Cyclo and bashing R4. Honestly I never knew a stinking flash cart could have fanboys.
> 
> How about this gang?Â After 11 pages of arguing why doesn't someone try posting impressions?
> 
> ...



cyclods why? why not just discuss m3 real.  it has all the features that cyclods has except for the onboard 2mb flashram plus it costs about $20-$30 less and has attachments.  imho the R4 is a thing of the past but it is a decent product nonetheless.


----------



## JohnDrake (Nov 24, 2007)

And what is this topic about?  Oh that's right, were talking about the R4. Its not about the M3 or the Cyclo. 

I dont give a damn about which card you prefer.  Stay on topic.

Here are a list of the game that require the Arm7 fix.  I'm sure you all know where this list comes from.

List of known, protected games:

1158 - Zelda no Densetsu: Mugen no Sunadokei (J)
1159 - SimCity DS (E)
1181 - Hoshigami Remix Running Blue (U)
1183 - Chuukana Janshi Tenhoo Painyan Remix (J)
1256 - Idol Janshi Suchie Pai III Remix (J)
1288 - Donkey Kong: Jungle Climber (J)
1292 - Mega Man Star Force: Dragon (U)
1293 - Mega Man Star Force: Leo (U)
1294 - Mega Man Star Force: Pegasus (U)
1298 - Chameleon: To Dye For (U)
1417 - MySims (E)
1319 - Minagara Oreru DS Origami (J)
1422 - MySims (U)
1441 - FIFA 08 (E)
1368 - Worms: Open Warfare 2 (E)
1398 - Drawn To Life (U)
1423 - Drawn To Life (E)
1456 - The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (U)
1458 - ASH: Archaic Sealed Heat (J)
1475 - Kurupoto Cool Cool Stars (U)

Please post impressions.  So far I've only heard that Worms now works.


----------



## funem (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> And what is this topic about?Â Oh that's right, were talking about the R4. Its not about the M3 or the Cyclo.
> 
> I dont give a damn about which card you prefer.Â Stay on topic.
> 
> ...




I have been playing a few of them on my R4 and I dont remember having to patch them before playing except worms. If I get the time this weekend ill try some of them with clean dumps just to make sure im not going mad.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 24, 2007)

That's the list of games that need the arm7 fix on one flashcart or another, it's not the list of games that needed it on the R4. That list is much shorter.


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

Seriously, I think it's hilarious how people want to sell their R4s now because it doesn't support the expensive memory cards.


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 24, 2007)

They're not terribly expensive on sale - Best Buy had a Black Friday sale for a 4GB microSDHC for $40.


----------



## Opium (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Oh for God's sake.  More bitching.  Seriously WTF is wrong with the staff?  No impressions, no one tests the ARM7 games.  Nothing.  Just 12 pages of ceaseless, pointless bitching.
> 
> If I weren't away from my DS I would test every single game that formerly did not work with the R4.  You'd think that would be something the admins of this site would do.  After all this site was suppossed to an information resource and not the sewer that leads to GameFaqs.
> 
> Dont bother responding to my post.  I'm starting to think I just dont give a damn about this site any more.



Sure, send me an R4 and I'll get right on it.

Grow up. Contrary to popular belief all staff members don't own every single flashcard out there. We do all this for free, this isn't maxconsole. Shaun has an R4 though, but I imagine he's very busy. Perhaps try and send him a PM instead of complaining and he might be able to help.


----------



## JohnDrake (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for God's sake.  More bitching.  Seriously WTF is wrong with the staff?  No impressions, no one tests the ARM7 games.  Nothing.  Just 12 pages of ceaseless, pointless bitching.
> ...



Grow up? Why? Because I'm tired of people bitching?  Was this not a recent hot button topic addressed by one of your fellow mods? (of course it was.)

Or is it because I expected this site to perform up to its usual high standards by delivering quality, reliable information?  I dont really care if you own the R4.  I couldn't give a damn.  But many people in this thread do own the R4.  And instead of sharing information and helping each other out, we got 12 pages of non-stop bitching.

I hate to be the a-hole here but this needs to be pointed out.

Dont like what I have to say? Too bad.  I'm not going to stop being an idealist.  I believe a forum like this is based around sharing a common interest and a common goal.  We're here to help each other out, not fight.  If you want to waste your life arguing with bitter, sad, lonely, web addicted losers sign up any other video game forum on the ******* planet.

Until then I'll hope that GBAtemp returns to being the reliable font of information I have always loved.  After all, that's all I want from this place.  Information.


----------



## Da-Huntha (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> A lot of the pro-Cyclo DS stuff in this thread seems like viral marketing to me.Â Many users with low post counts praising Cyclo and bashing R4. Honestly I never knew a stinking flash cart could have fanboys.
> 
> _..yada yada yada.._



So tell me, what have low post counts got to do with this all?
It's like saying you can't discuss politics because you're 2 inches too short...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 24, 2007)

Attitudes aside, I have to agree that this topic should have been moderated more than it was. There was a lot of pointless bickering that had nothing to do with the content of this update, and it should have been dealt with in the same manner as off-topic posts in other areas of the forum.

And yes, I fully admit that in this case I was part of the problem.


----------



## funem (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Grow up? Why? Because I'm tired of people bitching?Â Was this not a recent hot button topic addressed by one of your fellow mods? (of course it was.)
> 
> Or is it because I expected this site to perform up to its usual high standards by delivering quality, reliable information?Â I dont really care if you own the R4.Â I couldn't give a damn.Â But many people in this thread do own the R4.Â And instead of sharing information and helping each other out, we got 12 pages of non-stop bitching.
> 
> ...



QFT and because I think it needed reiterating.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Grow up? Why? Because I'm tired of people bitching?Â Was this not a recent hot button topic addressed by one of your fellow mods? (of course it was.)
> 
> Or is it because I expected this site to perform up to its usual high standards by delivering quality, reliable information?Â I dont really care if you own the R4.Â I couldn't give a damn.Â But many people in this thread do own the R4.Â And instead of sharing information and helping each other out, we got 12 pages of non-stop bitching.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with your opinion, there is too many sensless flaming in threads like that.


----------



## kikoexe (Nov 26, 2007)

one of my friends tried ouendan using the new firmware and for the first time, some of the songs "jumped".. is anyone experiencing this too?


----------



## KarmaUK (Nov 28, 2007)

That means I can be lazy again and not have to patch anything! That's all I needed, adn didn't really need that!


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm not getting off 1.11 until something worthwhile is fixed. >_>


----------



## Nero (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> I'm not getting off 1.11 until something worthwhile is fixed. >_>



Umm.. What exactly is there to fix? (Except Wii Connectivity.)

~Nero


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 28, 2007)

Nothing really. I can care less about Wii connectivity. >_>
Guess I'll be sticking to 1.11 forever.


----------



## residentskitz (Nov 29, 2007)

i havent heard anybody else mention it, but multi-card download play has never worked for me on the R4, whether it is R4 vs. R4, or R4 vs. actual game cart

i would think this is a more pressing issue towards 100% compatibility than SHDC


----------



## Kellicros (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(residentskitz @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> i havent heard anybody else mention it, but multi-card download play has never worked for me on the R4, whether it is R4 vs. R4, or R4 vs. actual game cart
> 
> i would think this is a more pressing issue towards 100% compatibility than SHDC


It  has been fixed since 1.11(or was it 1.10?), and is working flawlessly for me, multi-card as well as single-card.


----------



## residentskitz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Kellicros @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(residentskitz @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i havent heard anybody else mention it, but multi-card download play has never worked for me on the R4, whether it is R4 vs. R4, or R4 vs. actual game cart
> ...




my friend also has an R4, we've tried half a dozen games multi card, and they dont work.  single card works fine.
we've also tried with a couple real games vs. r4, and those dont work multi card either.
2 examples are mario kart, and new super mario bros.


----------



## Nero (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(residentskitz @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> my friend also has an R4, we've tried half a dozen games multi card, and they dont work.Â single card works fine.
> we've also tried with a couple real games vs. r4, and those dont work multi card either.
> 2 examples are mario kart, and new super mario bros.



That shouldn't be the case. Multi-card should work 100% on the R4DS. Maybe you got them mixed up?

~Nero


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(kikoexe @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> one of my friends tried ouendan using the new firmware and for the first time, some of the songs "jumped".. is anyone experiencing this too?



I tested the game in question and had no problems.


----------



## coollala (Dec 6, 2007)

R4 official staff said new loader will be available tomorrow.

Screenshot in Chinese:


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

where did you get that screenie?


----------



## coollala (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> where did you get that screenie?


Link here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2007)

If any Arkanoid fans were involved in any of the bitching about the update only fixing a couple of games then it's time you bit the bullet and downloaded it.  It needs it to run correctly.


----------



## jaundice (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG! My R4 is perfectly compatible with all the games that I want to play, and my 1GIG MicroSD card is perfectly fine for all the games and music I want.  What a waste, I think I'll sell it and get a CycloDS so I can have 300 games, 75% of which I'll never play.  /sarcasm

My R4 tears faces off and I love it.  Better price, better performance.  No need to complain because the rest of you got ripped.


----------



## nori2nori (Dec 7, 2007)

R4 v1.13 kernel was released!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 1770 problem, which is stopped on the opening movie, was solved.


----------

